# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الثلاثاء 03 سبتمبر 2013 " اخبار وإعمده "

## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

* صيحة

موسي مصطفي

هلال الجبال مواجهة محفوفة بالمخاطر

· لسنا اغبياء اخي الفريق طارق حتى تخرج لنا كل فجر يوم جديد بموال ومسرحية سيئة الاخراج !!

· بالامس قال سعادة الفريق ان مجلسه لم يلغ دائرة الكرة بالمريخ ونفي ما تردد بالاعلام الاحمر والازرق وكل المواقع الالكترونية!!

· لا يعقل اخي طارق ان تكون انت على حق دوما بينماى يكون كل الناس مخطئون !!

· لسنا اغبياء وليس لدينا قنابير في رؤوسنا حتى تنفي لنا ما تشاء وتصرخح ما تشاء!!

· الاعتراف بالذنب فضيلة وطلب السماح فضيلة !!

· الاخ طارق حل الدحيش الذي حقق بطولة الدوري الممتاو وقام بتعيين من احرز المريخ في عهدهم المركز قبل الاخير في الموسم الماضي!!

· من الصعب ان يستمر الاخ طارق في منصب الامانة العامة بالمريخ ان كان  يعادي الاعلام ويتعامل بردود الافعال ويحل الناجحين وياتي بالفاشلين !!

· الذي نعرفه عن الاخ طارق لم نشاهده اليوم على الاطلاق !!

· تفاءلنا بتعيين الاخ طارق باعتبار انه يقدم مصلحة المريخ على كل شي و لكن الان اختلف الامر !!

· من الصعب ان يحقق كروجر النجاحات مع الرديف والشباب و الفريق الاول لانه لن يكون متفرغا على الاطلاق وهذا فيه خطر على المريخ !!

· يعني الضياع في عهد كروجر سيكون صغار وكبار !!

متفرقات

· مواجهة اليوم تعتبر من المباريات المحفوفة بالمخاطر والمهمات الصعبة التي تنتظر المريخ !!

· لا نملك سوى ان نتضرع للمولي عز وجل ان ينصر المريخ في مباراة اليوم !!           

· التخبط ابتدأ بابعاد بلة جابر وسليماني والاعتماد على عناصر ضعيفة وهشة و ربما دفع المريخ الثمن غاليا اليوم.

· ابراهومة اراد الدفع براجي و الطاهر الحاج البعيدين عن اجواء المباريات التنافسية !!

· كلا اللاعبين لن يستطيع اكمال المباراة بسبب نقص المخزون البدني وهذا  ربما كان واحدا من عناصر احداث الفارق في مباراة اليوم على المريخ !!

· كروجر المسكين تعرض لمؤامرة من اولها ابعاد لاعبين في قيمة سليماني  واصطحاب آخرين لا يملكون نصف موهبته يمثل الخطر على المريخ وربما دفع ثمنه  المدرب كروجر !!

· هلال الجبال لن يكون صيدا سهلا باي حال من الاحوال في مباراة اليوم !!

· مباراة اليوم تحتاج لمحاربين اشداء ومقاتلين من الدرجة الاولي وليس  للاعبين تنقصهم اللياقة البدنية ولم يشاركوا سوي مباراة او مبارتين!!

· على كروجر ان يبتعد عن الاشراف عن مباراة اليوم حتى لا يقع في المحظور لانه لا يعرف شيئا عن اسود الجبال ولا عن طريقة لعبه !!

· خسارة كروجر ستعجل برحيله بينما يواصل خالد وابراهومة!!

· اللهم انصر المريخ !! 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

* قطوف

ابراهيم باترا

ملحمة البطولة .! 

فوز المريخ  على هلال الجبال سيجعله اقرب للقب الدوري الممتاز .. ثلاث نقاط تعني  الكثير للمريخ .. والموقعة المعنية تحتاج لقتال واستبسال وذكاء ودهاء ..  وخبرة نجومنا تؤهلهم لتخطي الصعاب والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث والاقتراب من لقب  الدوري الممتاز .!

المريخ افضل من هلال الجبال وكل اندية الممتاز - وفوزه على اي فريق في  الدوري يحتاج فقط لاحترام الخصم واللعب بمسؤلية واستغلال ما يتاح من فرص .!

من قبل تعثر المريخ امام الهلال  بكادوقلي وفقد الدوري .. والسبب كان استهتار عدد من نجومه وتراخيهم امام  الفريق الكردفاني العنيد .. واليوم اذا تكرر الاستهتار فأن كل شيء متوقع  ووارد .!

لا تدخلوا انصاركم في مطبات ومشاكل يا فرسان المريخ الاماجد .. احسموا  الامور من بدري واريحوا انفسكم وجمهوركم الوفي الذي ينتظر منكم بشارة الخير  .!

موقعة اليوم اصعب ما فيها انها امام هلال يدربه طارق احمد ادم .. والهلال الاب يطارد الاحمر بحثا عن الصدارة والحفاظ على اللقب .!

وهي ملحمة ثارية بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معان - بعد تعادلوا معنا بملعبنا  بهدف لكل فريق ووقتها تسيد المريخ المباراة طولاً وعرضاً لكنه للاسف افتقد  المدرب الذي يجيد قرأة الملعب والاستفادة من تراجع الخصم و(خندقته) .!

اليوم ستكون المواجهة بين ابراهومة وطارق .. والافضل من سيرسم ويخطط  ويتعامل بواقعية .. فمن سيكسب قائد الهلال الاسبق ام قائد المريخ السابق .!

جولة اليوم تناسب امكانات الاباتشي كلتشي اوسونو فهو لاعب صاحب قدرات غير عادية وامكانات كبيرة .. وله طموح خاص بالوصول الى رقم تراوري الذي يجلس على صدارة الهدافين .!

كلتشي اوسونو يمكنه حسم الامور من الحصة الاولى بشرط ان يجد الدعم من  الاطراف والعمق .. طبعاً مهمة اوليفيه ارهاق المدافعين و(المدافرة) فهو  اقرب للالعاب البدنية من الفنية .!

فوز الاعصار الاحمر اليوم يعني بنسبة كبيرة حسم الممتاز .. موقعة اليوم هي  اصعب جولات المريخ بالولايات .. وكسب جولات الولايات يقود لتحقيق الغايات  .!

في عطبرة يستضيف الاكسبريس الهلال .. وقلبي يحدثني بأن اخوان الدود  سيفعلونها الليلة .. الاهلي الاتبراوي يمتلك نجوم اصحاب قدرات كبيرة وهم  قادرون على الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية .!

نتائج ابناء المدرب القدير برهان تية حققوا هذا الموسم نتائج ممتازة اهلتهم للابتعاد عن المراكز المتأخرة في الروليت .!

القول بأن الممتاز سيحسم اليوم ليس بالمنطقي .. الصحيح ان ملامح البطل قد  تظهر بنسبة كبيرة اليوم .. فتعثر المريخ سيعيد الهلال للمنافسة على اللقب  وتعثر الازرق قد يدخل الخرطوم المنافسة على المركز الثاني .!

والديسكو يرغب في تسليم كروجر ملف ابيض ناجح ليواصل عملية الرسم والتخطيط معه في مقبل الايام .. بالتوفيق كابتن ابراهومة .!

وعادت عصافير معتصم لتعكر الاجواء .!

غاب صاحب العصافير والاسئلة والرسائل عن الساعة فترة طويلة فأختفت كتابات  الغرض والمرض والاسأت و كتابات (الابتزاز) وما ان عاد عادت الحروف التي لا  تشبه وسطنا الصحفي .!

والسؤال المشروع الذي نوجهه لصاحب (العصفورة) الى متى تظل خميرة عكننة في  الوسط الرياضي .؟ .. الى متى توجه سهام النقد الهدام للاخرين .؟

الى متى تستخدم نفوذك في المؤسسة وتسيطر على كل المساحات وتطرد الشباب وتحجم البعض منهم .؟

نعلم ان الصحفي عندما يكبر يعقل .. والخبرة تزيده ادب واحترام للاخرين ..  لكن ياصاحب العصفورة تزداد سوء يوماً بعد يوم ولا احد يدري المحطة التي  ستصل اليها ..؟

كيف ستكون النهاية .. وبماذا ستدافع عن نفسك عندما يكون القانون خالي من التغرات .؟ 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*لدغة عقرب

 النعمان حسن 

قرار ادارة المريخ بالغاء منصب مدير الكرة مصير للدهشة

اهم منصب فى اى نادى يمارس منشطا رياضيا هو مدير المنشط حيث لايقل فى  اهميته عن رئيس وسكرتير النادى حيث ان هذا الثالوث يتولى المسئولية  التنفيذية فى النادى عامة بالنسبة للرئيس والسكرتير ولمنشط الرياضة بالنسبة  لمدير المنشط لهذا جاء قرار مجلس ادارة المريخ بالغاء منصب مدير الكرة  مثيرا للدهشة والتساؤلات حيث لا غنى للنادى عن هذا المنصب الذى يعتبر الاهم  فى ادارة المنشط لانه معنى بكل ما يتعلق بالمنشط فى النادى وتحديدا الصلة  بين اللاعبين والاداريين لهذا فاننى افهم ان يعين مديرا بديلا له ولكن ان  يلغى المنصب فهذه بدعة.
والمريخ شانه وكل انديتنا فان وجودها نفسه قاصر على منشط واحد مما يؤدى  للتداخل بين كل المعنيين بالنادى بالمنشط مما يولد الاحتكاك حيث انه لا عمل  للاداريين فى النادى غير المنشط الرياضى الذى يقوم عليه النادى خاصة عندما  يكون منشطا واحدا ونادى المريخ الرياضى هو تحديدا نادى المريخ لكرة القدم  وليس للنادى اى وجود فى غير هذا المنشط وهذا هو مصدر العلة التى جاءت اخطر  افرازاتها ان ادارة النادى التى ليس لها من عمل او مسئولية بعيدا عن كرة  القدم فان من الطبيعى ان يحدث التداخل والاحتكاك فرئيس النادى ليس له  مسئوليىة غير كرة القدم وهكذا حال سكرتيره وبقية اداريه.
انديتنا بكل صراحة مسمى بلا مضمون ليست الا قهاوى لكرة القدم كل من يرتبط  بها يريد ان يكون رقما فيها حيث ان كل عضوية النادى وكل مشجعيه وكل من قدم  نفسه لخدمته و من الاداريين وبصفة خاصة اصحاب المال فجميعهم بلا استثناء ما  قدموا للنادى الا بحثا عن موقع فى كرة القدم المنشط الذى يقوم عليه النادى  لهذا فانهم بلا شك لابد ان يتدخلوا فى مسئوليات مدير الكرة والا اصبحوا  خارج دائرة الاضواء ولا عمل لهم.
اعتقدان هذا هو السبب الذى دفع بادارة النادى لالغاء المنصب الاكثر اهمية وتخصص فى النادى .
مدير المنشط او كرة القدم تحديدا فى المريخ او الهلال  او اى نادى هو المسئول عن كل ما يرتبط بالمنشط وبالتالى مع اللاعبين وهو  المنسق بين الجهازين الادارى والفنى مع لاعبى الفريق الذين يفترض الا تكون  هناك اى علاقات مباشرة بينهم واللاعبين الا عبر الوسيط وهو مدير المنشط  ولكا ما تعرفه انديتنا فان الاداريين يخلقون قنوات مباشرة بينهم واللاعبين  وان لم يفعلوا ذلك لاختفوا تماما من ساحة الاضواء مما اسقط مهام مدير  المنشط. كما ان اللاعبين خاصةالمحترفين الاجانب منهم يتخطون مدير المنشط  بحثا عن العلاقة المباشرة مع كبار الاداريين وبصفة خاصة رئيس النادى
ولعلنى بهذه المناسبة احكى واقعتين شاءت الظروف ان اكون شاهدا عليها فى  القاهرة تتعلق بالنادى الاهلى المصرى ولعلكم تجدون فى هاتين الحكياتين  الفرق بين نادى ونادى.
اولا النادى الاهلى هو نادى متعدد الانشطة الرياضية ويمارس كل الانشطة كما  انه نادى اسرى اجتماعى لهذا فان عضوية النادى ليست عضوية منشط بعينه وانما  كل الانشطة كما ان الكم الهائل من عضويته من الاسر التى لا علاقة لها  بالرياضية او بكرة القدم بالرغم من المكانة الجماهيريىة التى يتمتع النادى  فى الملعب ووسط الجمهور المصرى من ملايين المشجعين المرتبطين بهذا المنشط  بعينه,
لهذا فالنادى الاهلى ياتى انتخاب مجلس ادارته من هذه العضوية الواسعة  واقلها حجما القطاع الرياضى وكرة القدم تحديدا كما ان ادارة النادى تعين  لكل منشط رياضى مدير مسئول عنه فى النادى ومجلس الادارة لا يتعامل مع هذه  الانشطة او لاعبيها الا عبر المدير المسئول عنها لهذا لا تجد اى علاقة  مباشرة بين اداريى النادى ولاعبيه ولن تجد يوما لاعبا منهم (ينجعص) فى عربة  ادارى من مجلس النادى لانه ليس من علاقة مباشرة بينهم.           
الواقعة الاولى عندما كان الفريق مرتجى رئيسا للنادى تجمعت حشود جماهيرية  من مشجعى الاهلى عقب مباراة تجمعت خارج النادى لانه غير مسموع لها الدخول  بغير بطاقة العضوية وكانت منفعلة تهتف بسقوط الادارة مما سبب قلقا وازعاجا  للنادى بحماهيريته الاسرية فما كان من الفريق مرتجى الا وانه اصدر بيان  عاصف اكد فيه انه اذا تكررت هذه الحادثة فان النادى سيبحث الغاء منشط كرة  القدم وبهذا وضع خطا فاصلا بين تهريج المشجعين وبين النادى المؤسسة الذى لا  يمثل فيه المنشط الا واحدا من عشرات انشطته والاقل اهتماما من عضويته به  بالرغم من جماهيريته الاوسع فى مصر.
اما الواقعة الثانية فلقد كان الراحل المقيم رحمة الله عليه الكابتن صالح  سليم وهو كابتن كرة قدم بل من اشهر لاعبى الاهلى كان رئيسل لنادى ولما كان  كابتن الخطيب اكبر نجوم الاهلى ومصر جماهيريا فلقد اراد الخطيب ان يلتقى  برئيس النادى بسبب بعض المشكلات بينه والقائمين على امره الا ان رئيس  النادى رفض له مقابلته بحجة انه تحت تشراف مدير الكرة.
تصوروا لم يهرول رئيس النادى ليحمل الخطيب فى سيارته وسط صيحات الجماهير  مما اجبر الخطيب ان يحل مشاكله على مستوى مدير كرة القدم بالاهلى او ليترك  اللعب للنادى اذا لم يقبل ذلك.
بذمتكم نحن عندنا اندية وكمان كورة مافى,
فضونا من هذا الوهم
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*في وجه الرياح

إبراهيم عبدالرحيم

كروجر لم يتغير يا سامر..!!

* لعل الحدث الأبرز في الديار الحمراء في  الأيام القليلة الماضية.. هو عودة الألماني مايكل كروجر مرة أخري للمشهد  المريخي.. وعندما يذكر أسم الألماني يقفز إلي الأذهان مباشرة أنه المدرب  الوحيد الذي أوقف متواليات الهلال  الخمس في الدوري الممتاز.. ويعرف جميع المريخاب ماذا كانت تعني لهم كسر  هذه المتوالية.. وهم أي المريخاب من تميزوا بالمتواليات الثلاث التي سبقت  متواليات الهلال..!!
* عاد كروجر بعد مشوار أكثر من رائع مع فريق سانت جورج الأثيوبي الذي وصل  به لدوري المجموعات في الكونفدرالية لأول مرة في تأريخ الكرة الأثيوبية  التي تسير من نجاح إلي نجاح.. والعبرة ليست في نجاح كروجر مع الفريق  الأثيوبي.. ولكنها تكمن في نجاحه في صنع فريق محترم له أسلوبه.. وهذا إشعار  إضافة كبير للمدرب الذي يصنع النجاح في أي مكان ذهب إليه.. ودليل دامغ علي  من ظلوا يصفونه بــ(المدرب العاطل) الذي يلبي نداء المريخ متي ما طلبه..!!
* ورغم هذه العودة التي قوبلت بردود أفعال متباينه ما بين مؤيد ومعارض..  وهذا أمر طبيعي للغاية.. ولكن الأمر الأبرز الذي لفت إنتباهي هو التضارب  الواضح في مدة عقد الألماني مع المريخ.. فقبيل وصول كروجر تم التأكيد علي  مدة العقد وهي خمسة عشر شهراً.. وحينها إستبشرت وغيري خيراً ممن يطمعون في  إستمرار الألماني لفترة أطول.. وفجأة تخرج أخبار أخري عن أن ثلاثة أشهر فقط  هي مدة التعاقد.. والأغرب أن التأكيد الأول والأخبار الثانية خرجت من رئيس  وأعضاء لجنة التسيير.. وحتي هذه اللحظة لا يعرف أحد الحقيقة..!!
* التعامل مع هذا التضارب يؤكد بوضوح أن تحقيق الدوري الممتاز هو من سيحدد  إستمرارية الألماني من عدمه في القلعة الحمراء.. ولم يفكر مجلس المريخ  الحالي في الموسم المقبل.. رغم قناعتي بأهمية تحقيق الدوري الممتاز من  ناحية.. ولكن من ناحية أخري يجب أن يكون التفكير منصباً حول ضرورة إستمرار  مدرب لأكثر فترة مع المريخ.. والمجرب لا يجرب.. وكروجر ليس ساحراً حتي يتم  وضع الممتاز شرطاً أساسياً لإستمراره من عدمه..!!
* لم يحدث في الأعوام العشرة الماضية إستمرار مدرب لأكثر من عام كحد أقصي  مع المريخ.. وقد سبق أن تم تعاقد مع مدرب قبيل نهاية الموسم ليستمر للموسم  الذي يليه.. ولكن لم يكن بمثل حالة كروجر.. فحين تم التعاقد مع مواطنه  أوتوفيستر ومن بعده البرازيلي كاربوني كان المريخ قد فقد الدوري الممتاز  عملياً.. ولم يكن أمامهما أي ضغوط لتحقيق بطولة.. هذا ما لم يتوفر لكروجر  الذي سيكون مطالباً بتحقيق الدوري.. لا سيما وأنه تسلم المريخ متصدراً  للدورة الأولي للممتاز.. رغم أن ذلك لا يعني بأي حال من الأحوال تحقيق  البطولة الأولي في السودان..!!           
* شخصياً تمنيت أن يتحلي رئيس المريخ بالشجاعة الكاملة في التعاقد مع  كروجر.. بالتأكيد علي أن عدم تحقيق الدوري الممتاز لن يؤثر في إستمرارية  الألماني.. ولو قالها لوضع جميع المريخاب أمام ظروف المنافسة التي لا يجزم  أحد حتي هذه اللحظة بنهايتها.. خاصة وأنه ظل دائم الحديث عن الإستقرار  الفني وضرورة منح أي مدرب أطول فترة للعمل لإظهار مقدراته وعدم التعامل مع  المدربين بالنتائج.. ولو فعل ذلك لأراح نفسه من مغبة البحث عن مدرب آخر  ليتولي تدريب الفريق في بداية الموسم المقبل.. ومنها سيشعر كروجر أن الرغبة  في إستمراره أكبر من أي شئ.. وعندها سيعمل بهدوء بعيداً عن أي ضغوط.. ولكن من ينظر للأمام.. والنظرة دائماً آنية..!!
إتجاه الرياح..!!
* إستوقفني مقال سطره الزميل سامر العمرابي تحت عنوان(كروجر نيولوك) تحدث  فيه عن تغييرات واضحة في تعامل كروجر مع الواقع الذي يحيط به.. وأقول له أن  كروجر لم يتغير.. ولكن بعض الحيثيات من حوله كانت تظهره غاضباً.. أو  بالتعالي والفظاظة كما ظل البعض يروج لذلك..!!
* كروجر مدرب يحب عمله بشكل غير عادي.. ويحب أن يكون كل شئ مرتباً.. وهو  مدرب يعتني بالتفاصيل الصغيرة ذات التأثير الكبير.. ولكن بعض من كانوا حوله  لا يهتمون بمثل هذه التفاصيل الصغيرة ولا يضعون لها أهمية..!!
* تم ترويج الكثير من الأمور ضد كروجر في فترة من الفترات.. مما كان سبباً  في عدم إستمراره.. ولا أدري هل سيستمر الترويج بشكل مختلف هذه المرة أم  سيتركونه يعمل بهدوء بعيداً عن تصفية الحسابات وتبني المواقف الشخصية..!!؟           
* يبدأ اليوم كروجر مهمته رسمياً بمواجهة هلال الجبال بكادوقلي.. وأتمني أن  يتعامل المريخاب مع نتيجة الفريق في لقاء اليوم بواقعية.. فالفوز لا يُحسب  للألماني.. وأي فقدان للنقاط سواءً بالتعادل أو الخسارة ليس مسئولاً  عنه..!!
* أخطأ قائد الهلال عمر بخيت بإصداره بياناً طالب فيه قادة العمل الرياضي بضرورة وضع حد لما يحدث في الهلال.. لأن هذا أمر لا يخصه البتة طالما أن مجلس البرير يقوم بكل واجباته تجاه الفريق..!!
* إعترف عمر بخيت  في بيانه أنهم إلتزموا بموروثات الهلال التي تحرم علي اللاعبين الخوض في  الأمور الإدارية.. ولا أدري ما الجديد حتي يخرج قائد الهلال علي هذه  الموروثات بإصدار هذا البيان..!!
* اللاعبون مهمتهم داخل الملعب.. وما يحدث خارجه لا يخصهم حتي ولو تأثروا  به.. وطالما يقوم مجلس الهلال الحالي بواجبه رغم ما يواجهه.. فالواجب يفرض  علي قائد الهلال وبقية اللاعبين النأي بأنفسهم بعيداً عن أي صراعات  إدارية..!!
* ماذا كان سيفعل عمر بخيت لو أصبح الهلال دون مجلس وعاش فراغاً إدارياً.. هل كان سيترك هو وزملائه أداء واجبهم..!!؟
* الخطأ الأكبر الذي وقع فيه عمر بخيت.. هو ما سيلي بيانه هذا من تأويلات..  فمجلس الهلال ومن يؤيدونه ومن يعارضونه لهم تفسيراتهم لصالحهم.. ونحن وسط  إعتاد علي التأويلات والتفسيرات التي تفسد كل شئ..!!
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*في الهدف

ابوبكر عابدين

*كادوقلي محطة مهمة

يخوض المريخ عصر اليوم إحدى المباريات المهمة في مسيرة الدوري الممتاز أمام مستضيفه هلال كادوقلي ذلك الفريق المنظم والطموح المزين بالخبرة والشباب .

*لكن وبرغم كل ذلك سينتصر المريخ لأن كل الظروف مهيأة له ولا مجال للخسارة  الا اذا تهاون اللاعبون أو اخفق الجهاز الفني في ادارة المباراة .           

* ما توفر للمريخ لم يتوفر لأي من كل فرق الممتاز بما فيها هلال العاصمة  نفسه ولذلك نعتقد ان النتيجة الحتمية هي فوز المريخ اليوم وغداً ويتصدر  المنافسة بجدارة ..

* الدوري الممتاز ومنذ انطلاقته موسم 96/1997م وحتى الآن لم تخرج البطولة  عن فريقي القمة المريخ والهلال ولكن سادتي الكرام دعونا نفكر بروية لمعرفة  النتيجة النهائية من تلك المنافسة والتي ظللنا ندور في فلكها دون طائل !!

* الدوري الممتاز سادتي يؤهل صاحبه للمشاركة في دوري ابطال افريقيا والذي  ظللنها نشارك فيه دون تحقيق نتيجة حتى الآن ولذلك فالواجب هو الا يكون  تفكيرنا وطموحنا هو نيل البطولة المحلية والتي شبعنا منها ولكن الهدف  الأكبر وهو اللعب مع الكبار في القارة ..

* مجئ كروجر المدرب الألماني لتدريب المريخ يجب الا ننظر اليه نظرة قاصرة  وقريبة ولكن يجب ان نعطيه الفرصة لبناء فريق قوي يصارع الأفارقة وينال كأس  أبطال افريقيا على أقل تقدير ..

* كروجر كان معنا وطردناه وها نحن نعيده مرة أخرى بعدما رأيناه يقود فريق  سانت جورج الاثيوبي من نصر الى نصر في المحافل الافريقية وعندها عرفنا  بأننا ظلمنا الرجب وعلينا اعادته !!

* هكذا نحن دائماً نعمل دون منهج علمي صحيح ولا نصبر على شئ وكروجر هذا  عندما حقق النجاح مع البطل الاثيوبي تحركنا كلنا عليه إبتداء من الهلال والذي لم ينجح في التعاقد معه ولذلك نشط اهل المريخ تجاهه حتى اعادوه ، ولكن يبقى السؤال المهم هل سيصبر المريخ على كروجر ؟؟

* المريخ تعاقد مع كروجر على حد قول عضو مجلسه عبد الصمد محمد عثمان لمدة  ثلاثة أشهر !! ويبقى السؤال هل تكفي تلك الفترة لعمل شئ كبير !!

* هذا السؤال نتمنى ان يجيب عليه مجلس المريخ المؤقت والذي يقول انه لن  يستمر وان كنا نعتقد ان عدد مقدر من أعضائه سيترشحون في الانتخابات القادمة  بحسب المعلومات المتوفرة لدينا .

* أندية كادقلي وشندي ومدني والفاشر وغيرها لن تصمد أمام المريخ والهلال  واذا ما حدث اي شئ خلاف ذلك يكون أمر عارض وطارئ لأن المعادلة اصلاً غير  عادلة وما يصرف على مريخ هلال وما يتوفر لديهما لا يتوفر ربعه لهما مجتمعين  .

* نتمنى ان نشاهد اليوم مباراة تليق بمستوى الاهتمام بها من الجماهير  المتعطشة والتي تدفع دم قلبها لكي تستمتع بشئ من فنون كرة القدم التي  تشاهدها في الدوريات الافريقية والعربية قبل الاوروبية والآسيوية ..           

* لكل مجتهد نصيب

* نتمنى ان يشرف على لقاء اليوم ابراهومة وخالد أحمد المصطفى على ان يبقى  المدرب الالماني مايكل كروجر في المقصورة الرئيسية بعيداً عن دكة الاحتياطي  حتى لا يؤثر في الآخرين لاعبين وجهاز فني .

* على كروجر ان يقف بعيداً وان يسجل ملاحظاته حتى تكون الصورة الحقيقية  ماثلة أمامه وعندها يستطيع معالجة الأخطاء الكثيرة التي تحتاج الى معالجة  ..

* نعم كان المريخ في الفترة السابقة يحقق الانتصارات الكبيرة ولكننا نكون  مخطئين ان قلنا ان المريخ بالف خير ولكن الصحيح ان المريخ يحتاج الى عمل  كبير وشاق حتى يصل الى المرحلة التي تجعله يقف امام الاخرين في القارة ..

* ولعل دورة الظفرة الاماراتية خير دليل وبرهان على تواضع المستوى العام رغم وجود لاعبين بمقدرات فنية معقولة ..

* اذن سادتي الكرام فالنعمل جميعاً لتهيئة الجو العام للمدرب الجديد حتى يعمل ويحقق النجاح .

* مجلس الادارة وللأمانة نقول انه عمل بجد واجتهاد لكي يحقق فريق كرة القدم النجاح ..

* كرات × الهدف

* نعود ونذكرالجميع بقرار الاتحاد الدولي والاتحد الافريقي بأنه لن يشارك  في البطولات الافريقية موسم 2014م أي نادٍ لم يستوفي شروط تراخيص الاندية  ..

* اتحادنا الهمام لا يزال يراهن على تمديد الوقت وان افريقيا غير قادرة على تطبيق النظام الجديد !!

* اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني أصدر لائحة تراخيص الاندية واجازها في اكتوبر  2012م ولكنه لم يعمل بها ويبدو انه غير جاد لتطبيق محتوياتها !!

* مشاركة السودان في بطولات اندية افريقيا حتى الآن ومهددة بالفشل وبالتالي  قد تكون نتيجة الدوري الممتاز الحالي صفر كبير ويتحمل المسؤلية اتحادنا  المحترم ..

* امام الاتحاد عمل كبير يحتاج الى شجاعة وقوة في الوقوف امام السلطة  الحاكمة حتى تعدل القوانين الرياضية بحيث لا يسمح لها بالتدخل في الشأن  الرياضي كله ..

* يا ترى هل قادة الاتحاد الحاليون مؤهلون للقيام بهذا الدور ؟

* ليس امامنا شئ سوى الأسف على ابعاد رجل بقامة البروف كمال شداد من قيادة الاتحاد لأن الخاسر الأول هو السودان .

* معركة مجلس الهلال الحالي مع السلطات الحكومية ( الوزارة والمفوضية ) هي  معركة مفصلية ستصب حتماً في صالح مستقبل الرياضة في السودان .  



 


*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

* فيتو


    سامر العمرابي

أين الشريك الأجنبى؟؟

تداعيات أزمة البث المتصاعدة حاليا بين  إتحاد الكرة وشركة سودانى الراعى الرسمى للدورى الممتاز من جهة والإتحاد  والتلفزيون القومى من جهة أخرى فتحت الباب واسعا أمام تساؤلات عديدة بشأن  قناة النيلين المولود الشرعى للتلفزيون والتى تحظى بشراكة ذكية كما أطلق  عليها مع شركة كويتية وهى شراكة دار حولها الكثير من الجدل واللغط دون  توضيحات رسمية حتى الان.

التساؤلات المشروعة بغض النظر عن هوية الشركاء فى النيلين القناة الرياضية  التى تنعم ببث الدورى الممتاز وتحصل على عائدات الرعاية التى تصل إلى  خمسمائة ألف جنيه فى الموسم من شركة سودانى تساؤلات تتخطى الحدود لتصل إلى  مساهمات الشريك الكويتى فى حل هذه الأزمة وضخ أموال للقناة حتى تواصل فى بث  المسابقة الأولى فى السودان رياضيا.           

سألنى صديق من قبيلة الرياضيين ولكنه بعيد عن الأحداث..لماذا تطالب قناة  النيلين إتحاد الكرة بالسماح لها بالبث ومراعاة الظروف الإقتصادية للدولة  طالما أنها ليست قناة سودانية مية المية ويدخل فيها شريك أجنبى بنسبة مقدرة  ؟؟

تساؤل مشروع ومنطقى ويجب على القائمين على أمر القناة ان يكونوا أكثر وضوحا  وشفافية للإجابة على هذا السؤال على الأقل من باب أحقية المواطن السودانى  المغلوب على أمره فى مشاهدة مباريات الممتاز وكذلك أحقيته فى معرفة طبيعة  هذه الشراكة التى وصفت بالذكية ولكنها بلا مردود إيجابى على الشاشة حتى  الأن.

ليس من المنطقى أن تفقد قناة رياضية نصفها حكومى ونصفها الأخر أجنبى حقوق  بث مباريات الدورى الممتاز بهذه السهولة أو تتعثر فى السداد وتستند فى  تبريراتها فقط على ظروف الدولة وعدم سداد وزارة المالية لإلتزاماتها بحسب  الإتفاق مع مكتب نائب رئيس الجمهورية ولماذا تسدد الدولة أصلا أموالا عامة  لقناة ليست سودانية بالكامل.

يمكن القبول بمبدأ سداد الدولة لنصف المبلغ بإعتبار أن التلفزيون المتعاقد  الرسمى مع الإتحاد جهة حكومية على أن يدفع التلفزيون النصف الثانى من  موارده وأعتقد أنها صيغة الإتفاق الأدبى بين الإتحاد والتلفزيون برعاية  رئاسة الجمهورية.

ويمكن القبول أيضا بمبدأ أن النيلين قناة تتبع للتلفزيون القومى أو مساهم  فيها بالنصف لذلك هى تتمتع بحق البث للدورى الممتاز ولكن لايمكننا القبول  بفكرة تكفل الدولة بكل تكاليف البث فى وجود أموال أجنبية أو هكذا يفترض أن  يكون.

كادوقلى تهدد الصدارة

يخوض المريخ مباراة صعبة فى كادوقلى عصر اليوم أمام الهلال  لتأكيد الصدارة وقطع اكثر من نصف الطريق نحو اللقب الذى إجتهد لأجله  الفريق خلال هذا الموسم برغم الظروف الفنية المتقلبة التى أحاطت به.

المباراة هى الأولى رسميا للألمانى كروجر وبحسب الموقع الرسمى للنادى أنه  قد إستبعد البورندى سليمانى وبله جابر عن رحلة كادوقلى وهو إستبعاد مفاجئ  لم توضح أسبابه ولكنه يكشف أن الجنرال بدأ فى وضع يده على الفريق لذلك  الحديث عن إشراف إبراهومة فعليا على المباراة يبقى غير وارد وبلا منطق.

الفرقة الحمراء فى أفضل حالاتها ووجود البرنس هيثم مصطفى فى التوليفة الأساسية بعد شفائه من الإصابة إضافة فنية ومعنوية كبيرة فى هذه المباراة الهامة.

لاعبو المريخ يعرفون خطورة المنافس والدافعية الكبيرة التى يمتلكها باللعب  فى أرضه ووسط جمهوره وكروجر صاحب تجربة ومعرفة لذلك نتوقع أن يؤدى اللاعبون  بمسؤولية وإجتهاد للحصول على النقاط الثلاث وأى شئ غير ذلك سيؤدى إلى ما  الايحمد عقباه.

يجب أن يتعامل اللاعبون والجهاز الفنى مع المباراة على أنها مصيرية وتهدد  الصدارة ولها تأثير بالغ على مستقبل الفريق وأن الخروج بسلام من كادوقلى  يعنى إقتراب اللقب أكثر فأكثر من القلعة الحمراء والدخول لمواجهة الهلال فى الديربى بمعنويات عالية وأفضلية كبيرة.  

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

 صيحة

موسي مصطفي

هلال الجبال مواجهة محفوفة بالمخاطر

· لسنا اغبياء اخي الفريق طارق حتى تخرج لنا كل فجر يوم جديد بموال ومسرحية سيئة الاخراج !!

· بالامس قال سعادة الفريق ان مجلسه لم يلغ دائرة الكرة بالمريخ ونفي ما تردد بالاعلام الاحمر والازرق وكل المواقع الالكترونية!!

· لا يعقل اخي طارق ان تكون انت على حق دوما بينماى يكون كل الناس مخطئون !!

· لسنا اغبياء وليس لدينا قنابير في رؤوسنا حتى تنفي لنا ما تشاء وتصرخح ما تشاء!!

· الاعتراف بالذنب فضيلة وطلب السماح فضيلة !!

· الاخ طارق حل الدحيش الذي حقق بطولة الدوري الممتاو وقام بتعيين من احرز المريخ في عهدهم المركز قبل الاخير في الموسم الماضي!!

· من الصعب ان يستمر الاخ طارق في منصب الامانة العامة بالمريخ ان كان  يعادي الاعلام ويتعامل بردود الافعال ويحل الناجحين وياتي بالفاشلين !!

· الذي نعرفه عن الاخ طارق لم نشاهده اليوم على الاطلاق !!

· تفاءلنا بتعيين الاخ طارق باعتبار انه يقدم مصلحة المريخ على كل شي و لكن الان اختلف الامر !!

· من الصعب ان يحقق كروجر النجاحات مع الرديف والشباب و الفريق الاول لانه لن يكون متفرغا على الاطلاق وهذا فيه خطر على المريخ !!

· يعني الضياع في عهد كروجر سيكون صغار وكبار !!

متفرقات

· مواجهة اليوم تعتبر من المباريات المحفوفة بالمخاطر والمهمات الصعبة التي تنتظر المريخ !!

· لا نملك سوى ان نتضرع للمولي عز وجل ان ينصر المريخ في مباراة اليوم !!           

· التخبط ابتدأ بابعاد بلة جابر وسليماني والاعتماد على عناصر ضعيفة وهشة و ربما دفع المريخ الثمن غاليا اليوم.

· ابراهومة اراد الدفع براجي و الطاهر الحاج البعيدين عن اجواء المباريات التنافسية !!

· كلا اللاعبين لن يستطيع اكمال المباراة بسبب نقص المخزون البدني وهذا  ربما كان واحدا من عناصر احداث الفارق في مباراة اليوم على المريخ !!

· كروجر المسكين تعرض لمؤامرة من اولها ابعاد لاعبين في قيمة سليماني  واصطحاب آخرين لا يملكون نصف موهبته يمثل الخطر على المريخ وربما دفع ثمنه  المدرب كروجر !!

· هلال الجبال لن يكون صيدا سهلا باي حال من الاحوال في مباراة اليوم !!

· مباراة اليوم تحتاج لمحاربين اشداء ومقاتلين من الدرجة الاولي وليس  للاعبين تنقصهم اللياقة البدنية ولم يشاركوا سوي مباراة او مبارتين!!

· على كروجر ان يبتعد عن الاشراف عن مباراة اليوم حتى لا يقع في المحظور لانه لا يعرف شيئا عن اسود الجبال ولا عن طريقة لعبه !!

· خسارة كروجر ستعجل برحيله بينما يواصل خالد وابراهومة!!

· اللهم انصر المريخ !! 









ياخوانا فكونا من الزول بعمل غثيان
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

* التاج محجوب : احترامنا للموردة طريقنا للانتصار ولا أتعامل مع الممتاز بنظام (القطعة)

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم اعرب المدرب التاج  محجوب المدير الفني لفريق الاهلي الخرطوم رغبتهم في تحقيق الانتصار الثالث  على التوالي في الدورة الثانية من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز عندما يحلون ضيوفا  على فريق الموردة مساء (الثلاثاء) باستاد الهلال لحساب المرحلة السادسة عشر من البطولة المحلية الاولى.
ونفى المدير الفني للفرسان ان يكون الانتصارين اللذان حققهما الفريق على حساب النيل الحصاحيصا  والخرطوم الوطني في الجولتين السابقتين مؤشر للفوز في مباراة الموردة وقال  في حديثه للموقع الرسمي للنادي الاهلي عقب المران الختامي "مباراة الموردة  تكمن اهميتها في انها تاتي بعد انتصارين متتاليان وكل الانظار ستكون موجهة  نحونا وهذا سيمثل ضغط على الفريق لذلك ينبغي ان نحزر عندما نواجه  الموردة).           
واعتبر التاج الذي يقود النادي الاهلي منذ بداية الموسم الحالي – ان  التحضيرات لمباراة الموردة سارت بنفس الطريقة التي كان يخطط لها واللاعبون  في وضعية جدية للغاية موضحا انه وقف على التشكيلة الاساسية التي سيدفع بها  في اللقاء متمنيا ان يتمكن في الاخير من الحصول على النقاط الثلاثة.
وجدد المدرب المتميز مطالبته للاعبين بعدم الاستهتار بخصمهم على الاطلاق  وقال "نعم حققنا فوزين على التوالي ولكن ذلك يجب ان لا يؤثر علينا ويجعل  الغرور يتسرب الى دواخلنا" وأضاف "نحن نحترم الموردة وسنلاعبها بذات الحماس  الذي نقابل بهد جميع اندية الدوري الممتاز " وزاد "نعم الموردة قد تكون في  وضعية صعبة ولكن هذا سيجعلها تكون شرسة وكما قلت يجب ان نكون حذرين. 
 




 



*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*بلا تحفظ

    مجذوب حميدة

مباراتا البطولة

*من الوارد أن تحدد نتيجتى مباراتى اليوم اللتين سيؤديهما المريخ والهلال أمام كل من هلال كادقلى والأهلى عطبرة ملامح بطولة الممتاز ذلك من وأقع أنه وفى حالة إنتصار المريخ فى كردفان وتعثر الهلال  فى عطبرة بالخسارة أو حتى التعادل ( وهذا وارد ومتوقع بنسبة كبيرة ) فإن  الفارق الصدارى سيرتفع إلى ثمانية نقاط أو سبعة لصالح المريخ وفى هاتين  الحالتين ستبقى مبارة القمة المقبلة والتى ستجرى بعد تسعة أيام هى مباراة  تتويج للمريخ إذا قدر له الفوز بنتيجتها إذ ان الفارق سيرتفع إلى ( عشرة أو  إحدا عشر نقطة وهذا ما يصعب تعويضه ) وهذا ما يجعلنا نقول أن الدورى  الممتاز يعيش أخر أيامه وقد تحسم بطولته مبكرا وهذا بالطبع أمر جديد لم  يألفه أو يعتاد عليه المشجع الكروى فى السودان حيث كان أمر البطولة وفى كل  المواسم السابقة يظل غامضا وغير معروفا وعادة ما يتحدد البطل من خلال   نتيجة  المباراة الأخيرة فى المنافسة  والتى تجمع بين العملاقين إلا أن  الوضع فى هذا الموسم جاء مختلفا تماما عما كان عليه فى السابق  فضلا عن ذلك  فإن الفارق بين المتصدر ووصيفه كان لا يتعدى النقطتين أو الثلاثة أما الأن  فهاهى مواجهة القمة الحاسمة والمصيرية ستجرى قبل تسعة أسابيع من نهاية  البطولة كما أن الفارق فى النقاط قد يبلغ رقما كبيرا
*وبقراءة للمباريتين اللتين سيؤديهما طرفى القمة القمة عصر ومساء اليوم و  ستجريان خارج ولاية الخرطوم أى بعيدا عن معقليهما وجمهورهما فنجد أن أى من  المواجهتين لها أهمية خاصة وكبيرة ولها  ظروف محيطة مختلفة  فضلا عن ذلك  فإن المستوى العام للمنافسين الأخرين ( هلال كادقلى والأهلى العطبراوى  )  متميز من واقع أداءهما ونتائجهما فى البطولة           
*بالنسبة للمريخ فوضعه سيكون صعبا ونتوقع أن يتعرض لتجربة قاسية من منافسه  هلال كادقلى برغم إستعداده ووضعه الصدارى وتتمثل صعوبة موقف المريخ فى أنه  سيواجه فريقا يؤدى نجومه بحماس كبير وشراسة وبروح قتالية عالية فضلا عن أن  هلال كادقلى من الفرق التى تستغل وتستثمر اللعب فى أرضها و تتقوى بجماهيرها  إضافة لذلك فهو يجد سندا كبيرا من حكومة ولاية جنوب كردفان ومن كافة  مواطنى الولاية  وقد إكتسب نجومه  خبرات كبيرة بعد مشاركتهم فى بطولة  سيكافا الأخيرة  زائدا على ذلك فإن الإنتصار الأخير الذى حققه على الأهلى  شندى سيكون له الأثر المعنوى والنفسى الكبير على اللاعبين كل هذه عوامل  ستكون فى صالح الهلال وفى الوقت نفسه ستشكل صعوبات أمام المريخ والذى سيؤدى  هذه المباراة بدافع واحد وهو تحقيق الفوز والحصول على نقاطها الثلاثة حتى  يحافظ على الفارق بينه ونده التقليدى الهلال ومن ثم الإنفراد بالصدارة وهذا  ما جعله يضاعف إهتمامه بالمواجهة والتى تأتى متزامنة مع وصل مدربه الجديد  مايكل كروجر وبالطبع فإن وجود الألمانى على الخط سيكون له أثر كبير على  أداء نجوم المريخ داخل الملعب ونتوقع أن يبذل اللاعبين جهدا كبيرا وأن يحرص  أى منهم على تقديم المردود الذى يجعله يقتحم توليفة الخواجة لا سيما وانه  صرح بأنه لا يعترف بالنجومية الورقية ويعرف فقط عطاء اللاعب وجهده           
*فوز المريخ فى مبارة اليوم سيجعله فى وضع أفضل و قريبا من إسترداد لقبه  كبطل للممتاز من واقع أنه سيدخل مباراة القمة القادمة بحسابات مختلفة حيث  أن فوزه فيها سيؤدى إلى إتساع الفارق إلى ثمانية أو سبعة نقاط وربما يزيد (  فى حالة تعثر الهلال فى المباراة التى سيخوضها مساء اليوم بإستاد عطبرة  أمام الأهلى وهذا متوقع و وارد بنسبة كبيرة  ) ولهذا نتوقع أن يجتهد نجوم  المريخ فى تحقيق التفوق على منافسهم عصر اليوم  
*معلوم أن كافة الترشيحات تمنح أى من طرفى القمة النسبة الأكبر فى تحقيق  الفوز فى أى مباراة يؤديانها أمام أى فريق سودانى قياسا على تميزهما  وإمتلاكهما لعناصر ومقومات لا تتوفر لدى أى فريق غيرهما هذا غير تفردهما  بإمكانيات مادية وفنية وبشريه هائلة تجعلهما محل الترشيح ولكن كل هذه  الترشيحات لا تكفى  ولا تقود للنصر وحدها وعادة ما  تتسرب مع بداية  المباراة حيث أن للملعب كلمته وأداء اللاعبين هو الذى يحدد النتيجة
*يمكن للمريخ أن يفوز فى مواجهة اليوم  ويحسم نتيجتها مبكرا فى حالة أن  يؤدى أولاده المباراة بلا غرور أو تعالى أو غطرسة وإن لعبوا بروح قتالية  عالية ومسئولية  وحماس وقوة وأدوا واجبات اللعب ولم يسخروا أو يستهزءوا أو  يستصغروا  منافسهم أما فى حالة أن يلجأوا للإستعراض واللعب الناعم وأهملوا  واجباتهم وظنوا أن خصمهم سيأتى للفرحة عليهم فمن المؤكد أنهم سيخسروا  الجولة وسيفقدوا التميز ويعقدوا الحسابات
*بالمقابل فإن وضعية  الهلال فى مباراته التى سيؤديها فى عطبرة أمام الأهلى  ستكون غاية الصعوبة بل أن موقف الهلال سيكون هو الأخطر من منطلق أن أى  تعثر له إن كان بالخسارة أو حتى بالتعادل فإن ذلك له معنى كبير وأكثر ما  سيؤثر على أداء نجوم الهلال سلبا وإيجابا ( فى تقديرى الشخصى ) هو النتيجة  التى ستنتهى عليها مباراة المريخ فى كادقلى لا سيما وأنها ستقام عصرا بمعنى  أن نحوم الهلال سيدخلون للملعب اليوم بحسابات نتيجة مباراة المريخ وتأتى  صعوبة موقف الهلال فى حالة إنتصار المريخ وعندها سيرتفع الفارق إلى ثمانية  نقاط و ( بالطبع فإن هذا الوضع سيحدث قبل بداية مباراته ) الشئ الذى قد  يؤثر نفسيا ومعنويا على لاعبى الهلال وسيجعلهم يؤدون المباراة تحت ضغوط  نفسية صعبة غير ذلك فإن منافس الهلال ليس سهلا  فالأهلى العطبراوى هو من  الفرق التى تطبق مبدأ جماعية الأداء ويؤدى نجومه بإيقاع سريع ويلعبون الكرة  السهلة السريعة الممرحلة كما أنهم يؤدون بمبدأ الندية ويمارسون الجرأة فى  مهاجمة خصومهم  ويتميز الأهلى بخط مقدمة خطير وكل نجومه من الشباب أصحاب  الحماس والدافع  زائدا على ذلك فيشرف على تدريبه الكابتن برهان تية وهو من  المدربين الذين بلغوا مرحلة التخصص فى الدورى الممتاز كل ذلك سيجعل وضع  الهلال صعبا    
*الحسابات تقول أنه إذا تفوق المريخ عصرا فى كادقلى و تعثر الهلال مساء فى  عطبرة بالهزيمة التعادل ( وهذا محتمل بحسابات كرة القدم والتى لا تعرف  الهلال ولا برشلونه أو المريخ وهى لعبة مفاجآت ) فإن ذلك يعنى أن أمل  الأزرق  فى تحقيق البطولة سيضعف كثيرا فيما سترتفع حظوظ المريخ ( الفارق  الحالى خمسة نقاط لصالح المريخ ) أما فى حالة فوز الإثنين فإن الوضع سيبقى  كما هو مع أفضلية لوضع المريخ من واقع أن الفارق سيبقى ثابتا بل أن المريخ  سيكون قد تخطى عتبة كبيرة – الإحتمال الثالث هو إنتصار الهلال وتعثر المريخ  وفى هذه الحالة سيكبر أمل الهلال فى اللحاق بالمريخ أما إن تعثر طرفى  القمة اليوم فإن ذلك سيجعل الوضع كما هو أيضا
*أخيرا تبقى كل الإحتمالات واردة بمعنى أن المريخ يمكن أن ينتصر أو يتعادل  أو يخسر وكذا الوضع بالنسبة للهلال ولكن الجدير بالملاحظة هو أن المريخ  والهلال سيدخلان مواجهتى اليوم وفوزهما ليس مضمونا ولا هو الإحتمال الأقرب  كما كان يحدث فى السابق وهذا فى حد ذاته يعتبر وضعا إيجابيا      
 







*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

* رئيس الإتحاد العام يلتقي الجهازين الإداري والفني لمنتخبنا ويناقش تحضيرات للقاء لوسوتو

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم عقد رئيس الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الحتم إجتماعاً مشتركاً مع الجهازين الإداري والفني لمنتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم بحضور جميع أعضاء الجهازين وناقش الإجتماع تحضيرات صقور الجديان لمواجهة منتخب لوسوتو ضمن جولات الإياب للتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2014م بالبرازيل والمحدد لها يوم الأحد المقبل وأكد رئيس الإتحاد حرصهم في مجلس الإدارة إعداد المنتخب لهذه المباراة بالصورة المطلوبة لأهميتها لمنتخبنا الذي بدأ مسيرة جديدة قوامها العديد من العناصر والوجوه الشابة والجديدة مطالباً الجهازين الإداري بقيادة المشرف العام الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان والفني بقيادة الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا بالإستفادة من هذه المباراة فنياً.
وأوضح المدير الفني لفرقة صقور الجديان بأن مباريات الدوري السوداني تعتبر إعداد جيد للمنتخب لهذه المباراة وأنه بنهاية الجولة الثالثة لدوري سوداني الممتاز سيتم إختيار اللاعبين ومن ثم يتجمعوا ويؤدوا مرانهم الأول يوم الخميس المقبل بعده ينتظمون في معسكرهم المقفول بأحد الفنادق لحين موعد المباراة.

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

* فى حال فشل الوصول لحل فى ازمة البث ..تلفزة مباراة القمة فقط


بعد ان اكد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اقامة قمة الدوري الممتاز في  مواعيدها في الثاني عشر من الشهر الحالي اصبح الاتحاد في وضعية لايحسد  عليها من اجل وضع نهايات سريعة وسعيدة لازمة البث التلفزيونى لمباريات  الدوري الممتاز وكشف عضو بارز باتحاد الكره بانه  حتي اذا اضطرالاتحاد  لتلفزة مباراة القمة فقط بالاتفاق مع احدي القنوات لان عدم النقل  التلفزيونى من شانه يؤدي الي تدفع جماهيري فى استاد المريخ وقد ينتهي بكارثة لاتحمد عقابها  
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

* اعتباراً من غداً..(صدى الملاعب) صحيفة رياضية كما يشتهيها القراء


تعانق الاصدارة الرياضية (صدى الملاعب) قرائها اعتبارا من صباح غداً (الثلاثاء) وفق نهج جديد يضاف للصحافة الرياضة السودانية من خلال طاقم تحرير مميز تم اختياره بعناية فائقة بجانب نخبة من الاعمدة الصحفية التي يشتهيها القراء ويتهافتون عليها كل صباح .

واكمل رئيس التحرير الاستاذ خالد عز الدين (بدون حجاب) كافة الترتيبات الخاصة بصدور الصحفية صباح غدا (الثلاثاء) , واعدت اسرة الصحفية مفاجاة كبيرة للقراء من خلال تقديم تقارير وحوارات واخبار وتحقيقات لم تشهد الصحف السودانية لها مثيل من قبل.

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*
القمة تصارع الاكسبريس و الاسود ,الرومان والسلاطين في اشرس نزال
خمس مواجهات في الممتاز اليوم

كفرووتر/ االخرطوم تجرى خمس مواجهات في بطولة الدوري الممتاز عصر ومساء اليوم حيث يحل المريخ ضيفا ثقيلا على الاسود , المريخ كسب آخر مبارياته امام النسور وفاز الهلال على النمور وفي الفاشر يحل عصر رومان الجزيرة ضيوفا على السلاطين في مباراة يتوقع ان تاتي مثيرة بين الطرفين حيث فاز الاتحاد على الاهلي مدني فيما تعادل مريخ الفاشر امام الاكسبريس وفي عطبرة يواجه الهلال تحدي الاكسبريس ويدخل الهلال مباراة اليوم بمعنويات عالية بعد فوزه على النيل خارج القواعد في الاسبوع المنصرم فيما تعادل الاكسبريس امام السلاطين في المباراة الثالثة مساء يلتقي الاهلي مدني بالنسور وكلاهما خسر الجولة الاخيرة وفيما يلتقي في الجولة الخامسة الاهلي الخرطوم بالموردة في مباراة يتوقع ان تحظي باهتمام كبير واثارة من الجانبين حيث كسب الاهلي ديربي الخرطوم بهدف فيما تعادل الموردة امام الامل بدون اهداف
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

* الالماني كروجر يجتمع بالحضري ويطالبه بالتركيز لحسم مباراة اليوم امام الاسود
الفرعون يتمسك بالرحيل

كفرووتر/ اسماعيل مخاوي اجتمع الالماني مايكل كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ بلاعب الفريق عصام الحضري قبل المران الختامي للمريخ مساء امس استعدادا لمباراة اليوم امام هلال الجبال ودار بينهما حوار استمر ﻷكثر من ساعة ..
وتحدث الالماني مع الحضري وطالبه بالتركيز في مباراة اليوم المهمة امام هلال كادقلي وقال يجب علي الفريق ان يكسب نقاط المباراة حتي يؤمن الصدارة قبل مواجهة القمة في الاسبوع المقبل وطلب من الحضري ان يقدم كل ما عنده من خبرات تدعم موقف الفريق ﻻجل الظفر بالدوري والكأس هذا الموسم .
وكان كروجر قد اشاد في الجلسة بالحضري وعبر عن سعادته بتواجد السد العالي ضمن تشكيل الفريق معتبرا اياه من اميز لاعبي القارة السمراء معتبرا وجوده ضمن تشكيلة الفريق يعد امرا ايجابيا ومحفزا لتحقيق البطولات
وتحدث معه كروجر حول تجديد تعاقده مع المريخ في الفترة المقبلة وانه يحتاج اليه في تشكيلة الفريق الا ان الحضري رفض فكرة التجديد في الموسم المقبل و قال ان الاوضاع الامنية والسياسية تجبره علي انهاء احترافه خارج مصر ..
واضاف بقوله اذا تحسنت الاوضاع وزالت هذه الاسباب سأطلب بمفردي من مسئولي المريخ تجديد التعاقد لان المريخ اصبح بيتي واهلي وانا لست بغريب عن الفريق وجماهيره الوفية التي وقفت معي مرارا وتكرارا . 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

* مدرب المريخ يطالب باخراج شعيبو نظيفا
مهام خاصة لصالح الامين

قدم مدرب المريخ محاضرة للاعبيه وقام بتوزيع المهام على اللاعبين وحذر من الاستهتار وطلب من نجوم الدفاع باغلاق المنافذ امام هجوم الهلال واخراج هداف الفريق شعيبو نظيفا ومنعه من الوصول لشباك الحضري. وفي الجانب الاخر منح مدرب هلال الجبال نجم الفريق صالح الامين مهام خاصة تتعلق بمباراة اليوم وذلك بالتواجد خلف المدافعين بالتقاط كل شاردة وواردة لمنع الخطر عن مرمي فريقه في مواجهة اليوم والتي يعتبرها مجلس ادارة الاسود نقطة تحول في الاسود و الفوز فيها من اجل التقدم في لائحة ترتيب بطولة الدوري الممتاز لضمان مقعد التمثيل الخارجي في احد بطولات الكاف .
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

* الامين العام لنادي المريخ ينفي الغاء منصب مدير الكرة

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم نفي الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق الغاء مجلس النادي الغاء منصب ادارة الكرة بالمريخ وقال ان كل ما اشيع بالصحافة عن الغاء ادارة الكرة لا اساس له من الصحة وانهم قاموا باتباع ادارة الكرة للامانة العامة بعد اعتذار مدير الكرة العقيد طارق
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

* مباراة المريخ والاسود حديث الشارع الرياضي بكادوقلي
 
كفرووتر/ كادوقلي / الخرطوم حظيت مباراة اليوم بين المريخ وهلال الجبال  باهتمام كبير من قبل الرياضيين بمدنية كادوقلي حيث ظلت المنتديات والمقاهي  والاندية منبرا للنقاش حول مباراة اليوم بين المريخ والهلال حيث حملت انصار  الناديين اعلام وشعاراتهما وهي تطوف المدينة ويتوقع ان تحظي مباراة اليوم  بحضور جماهيري كبير من انصار الناديين. 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

* مريخ (كروجر) في مهمة صعبة بكادوقلي والهلال يبحث الوصول للنقطة 33

تفتح مباريات الجولة 16 من دوري سوداني الممتاز عصر ومساء الثلاثاء بخمس مباريات في خمسة مدن ، ويخوض المريخ متصدر الدوري بـ35 نقطة مباراة صعبة امام الهلال  كادوقلي عصرا على ملعب كادوقلي ، ويسعى الاحمر الى الابتعاد في الصدارة عن  اقرب منافسيه (الهلال) ، وستمثل مباراة كادوقلي الظهور الاول الرسمي  للمدير الفني الجديد للمريخ الالماني مايكل كروجر ، وتغادر بعثة المريخ  خلال الساعات القادمة الى كادوقلي على ان تعود عقب المباراة مباشرة ،  وتاكدت مشاركة هيثم مصطفى صانع العاب  المريخ في المباراة بعد الاصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة النسور ، واكد  الجهاز الفني للمريخ جاهزة اللاعب للمشاركة امام الهلال كادوقلي، في  المقابل يسعى طارق احمد ادم الى تحقيق الفوز على المريخ والتقدم اكثر في  ترتيب الدوري.           
وعلى ملعب عطبرة يحل الهلال ضيفا ثقيلا على الاهل عطبرة ، ويطمح الهلال في  الوصول الى النقطة 33 والاقتراب اكثر من المريخ متصدر الدوري ، ويفقد  الهلال جهود لاعب وسطه نصر الدين الشغيل  وتحوم الشكوك حول مشاركة مهند الطاهر، ويرفض صلاح ادم المدير الفني للهلال  العودة باي نتيجة غير الفوز من عطبرة ، وكان لاعبوا الهلال ابدواء  انزعاجهم من الظروف التي يمر بها النادي الازرق على المستوى الاداري ، عبر  بيان رسمي اصدره قائد الهلال عمر بخيت طالب فيه الجهات المختصة بالتدخل في ازمة الهلال ، من اجل ان يستمر الفريق في رحلة بحثه عن الحفا ظ على لقب الدوري.
ويستضيف الاهلي مدني على ملعبه فريق النسور متذيل الترتيب ، ويطمح الاهلي  الى تحقيق الفوز وسط انصاره والاستفادة من عاملي الارض والجمهور
ويسعى الاهلي الخرطوم الى تحقيق الفوز على الموردة  بنشوة الفوز على الخرطوم الوطني ف ديربي العاصمة الاسبوع الماضي ،ويخطط  مدرب الموردة الجديد الى تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية تبعد فريقه عن منطقة الخطر
وبملعب الفاشر يحل الاتحاد مدني ضيفا شرسا على المريخ ، في مباراة يتوقع ان تاتي قوية في ظل بحث المريخ الفاشر عن اعادة توازنه في المرحلة الثانية من الدروي
-          

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حائط صد

مريخ الجمال في ارض الجبال

*يخوض متصدر الدوري الممتاز عصر اليوم واحده من اصعب مباريات الدوره الثانيه للدوري الممتاز عندما يحل ضيفاً علي هلال كادوقلي

*مباراه تحمل بين طياتها الكثير من الاثاره والتشويق من واقع اللاعبين الذين يضمهم كشف هلال الجبال بقيادة حارس المريخ السابق حافظ ولاعب فريق الشباب السابق وليد علاء الدين ومهاجم الهلال السابق عبدو جابر

*كل هؤلاء اللاعبين وغيرهم اعلنوا رفع راية التحدي في وجه نجوم الاحمر الوهاج.وهذا بكل تاكيد من حقهم ويبقي الفيصل الاساسي هو المستطيل الاخضر

*فريق المريخ يعيش حالياً اجمل ايامه بعد عودة الالماني مايكل كروجر من جديد لتدريب الزعيم وسيسعي كل لاعب للظهور الجيد حتي ينال ثقه المدرب

*ومدينة كادوقلي ليست غريبه علي الثعلب الالماني حيث سبق له زيارتها في اول ايامه مع المريخ وإستطاع تحقيق الفوز علي هلال الجبال بثنائية البرازيلي باولينو والنيجيري اوبينا

*باذن الله لاخوف علي المريخ اليوم بغربنا الحبيب سوي من اصحاب الرداء الاسود الذين سيعملون بكل جِد من اجل عرقله المريخ

*وماحدث في اخر مباراه بالولايات امام الإتحاد خير دليل عندما تغاضي الحكم عن ركلة جزاء صحيحه ارتكبت مع احمد الباشا إحتسبها الحكم مخالفه علي راس الصندوق ولكن عدالة السماء انصفت المريخ وإستطاع الغاني كاسينو غاندي تنفيذها بتميز كبير واحرز منها هدف الفوز

*ومثل هذه الامور وارده وبشده من جانب الحكام في مباراة اليوم وماتبقي من مباريات الولايات لعرقله المريخ من اجل عيون الإبن المدلل الملئ بالصراعات

*نتمني من اخوان الباشا احمد مواصلة الإنتصارات وحسم النتيجه منذ وقت مبكر وتفويت الفرصه على كل محاولات عرقلة المريخ والنيل منه بشتى السُبل

ياموسي رووق

*ظللت اتابع بدهشه كبيره ماظل يخطه يراع الصحفي موسي مصطفي من خلال مقاله بعنوان( صيحه)وهو يحاول بشتي السبل التقليل من شأن المريخ بطريقه غريبه ومريبه

*موسي مصطفي (المحسوب)علي اهل القبيله الحمراء ادمن التغريد خارج السرب وهو يتحدث اكثر من مره عن سقوط متوقع للمريخ في مباريات الدوري الممتاز

*واصبحت جميع مقالاته مليئه بالاساءه والتقليل من شأن رئيس النادى السيد جمال الوالى و مدرب المريخ ابراهومه ومناصراً للمدرب التونسي المُقال محمد عثمان الكوكي لاسباب لاعلاقه لها بالواقع

* تحدث موسى مصطفى عن الكوكى الذى اكد الجميع على فشله وقال بان المدرب التونسى اعطى المريخ طعم ولون(على حد تعبيره)وتحدث عنه بفخر عندما ذكر انه إستطاع التعادل مع الهلال رغم سطوته الكبيره.

* عن اى سطوه يتحدث موسى مصطفى ونتائج الهلال هذا العام تدل على ضُعف كبير يُعانى منه الهلال .ومعظم المواسم السابقه كان اللقب يذهب للهلال بمحاباة واضحه من حكام صلاح احمد محمد صالح

*المستوى الذى قدمه المريخ امام الهلال تحت قيادة الكوكى كان الاسواء على الاطلاق منذ فترة طويله.ومنذ عهد مايكل كروجر مروراً بحسام البدرى وريكاردو كان المريخ يقدم افضل مستوياته فى مباريات القمه

*لا ادرى سر العداوة الكبيره الموجوده فى نفس موسى مصطفى تجاه مدرب المريخ إبراهومه.ولايفوت الرجل اى فرصه للنيل من إبراهومه بطريقة تُثير الإشمئزاز

*إبراهومه إبن من ابناء المريخ الشرفاء تصدى للمهمه فى اصعب توقيت وقدم الكثير للمريخ ويجد كل الإحترام والتقدير من المجتمع الاحمر.فماذا قدم صاحب (الصيحه)للمريخ سوى محاولات ضرب الإستقرار الاحمر إبتداء من مقاله بعنوان(تحويل ماكسيم بواباً بنادى المريخ)إنتهاء بما ظل يسطره من حروف تحمل الكثير من التشفى

*لانرفض الإنتقاد في عالم المريخ لكن عندما يتحول الامر لتشفي وتصفية حسابات لاتخفي علي احد يجب علي الجميع الوقوف عندها.لان الامر وقتها يكون قد تجاوز كل الخطوط الحمراء

*إسلوب نشر الإحباط وسط جماهير المريخ الذى يُمارسه موسى مصطفى عند كل مباراة مهمه للمريخ يجب ان يجد وقفه جاده من الجميع.لايُعقل ان يكتب احد المنتمين للقلعه الحمراء بهذه الطريقه عن فريقه

*موسى مصطفى اصبح يفقد اراضيه وسط جماهير المريخ وهاهى عدد كبير من الصفحات المريخيه على الفيس بوك وعدد اخر من المنتديات قاطعوا عمود (صيحه)بسبب مايحمله من ترهات

اخر الكلام
اللهم احفظ المريخ من ابنائه




*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*عبد الغني مع كامل احترامي لمجهودك الرائع في هذا المد الصباحي الجميل 

بس بصراحة قفلت نفسنا بناس (موسي / ابوبكر عابدين / وصحب الحوشابي الا سمو محمد سعيد كامل ) هذا مع وافر الشكر لك 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور حبيبنا عبد الغني على الابداع الصباحي


*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

عبد الغني مع كامل احترامي لمجهودك الرائع في هذا المد الصباحي الجميل 

بس بصراحة قفلت نفسنا بناس (موسي / ابوبكر عابدين / وصحب الحوشابي الا سمو محمد سعيد كامل ) هذا مع وافر الشكر لك 





صباح النور عباااااس وشكرا علي مرورك الجميل انا زاااتي ال3 ديل بكرهم بس في ناااس في المنبر دا بحبو كتاااباتهم يعني قصبا عني بنزلهم ولك جزيل الشكر 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

صباح النور عباااااس وشكرا علي مرورك الجميل انا زاااتي ال3 ديل بكرهم بس في ناااس في المنبر دا بحبو كتاااباتهم يعني قصبا عني بنزلهم ولك جزيل الشكر 



والنبي ورينا الزول البريتاح للناس ديل منو ياخي ديل مافي حاجة عاجبهم في الذعيم الله يدينا الصبر غايتو 


كسرة 
عمو الحوشابي الحقنا بحبوب الضغط 
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكور عبد الغني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم المبدع عبد الغني على الابداعات

مجهود كبير ورائع تستحق عليه الاشادة ياحبيب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

والنبي ورينا الزول البريتاح للناس ديل منو ياخي ديل مافي حاجة عاجبهم في الذعيم الله يدينا الصبر غايتو 


كسرة 
عمو الحوشابي الحقنا بحبوب الضغط 




فرصة ياعباس عشان نعرف الناس دي بتقول في شنو 
وعشان بكره لمن نحتفل بالثنائية باذن الله مايجو ويحتفلو معانا 
خليهم كده يغردوا خارج السرب ونحنا نحتفظ ليهم بما كتبوا ونرد عليهم
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 3 سبتمبر 2013




قوون× الهلال والمريخ يصارعان الإكسبريس وإسود الجبال× مساوي يقتحم التشكيلة والثلاثي يتألق والجنرال يعتمد على عناصر القوة والجاهزية الفنية× المريخ يتحدى الظروف بالجبال والأمطار تهدده والوزير يتوعده والدخول بالمجان× كروجر يبعد بلة جابر لعدم الإنضباط ويشيد بثنائي الهلال في الفريق× مفاجآت مدوية في سوق الإنتقالات الأوروبية وبيل بالقميص الملكي وأوزيل للآرسنال وكاكا للميلان× مدرب الإسود : فريقي جاهز بدنيا ومعنويا ونتطلع لكسب اللقاء


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 3 سبتمبر 2013
صدى الملاعب× الهلال في مواجهة الحديد والنار والمريخ يصطدم بالجبال× أحمد بلال يلتقي وزير المالية من أجل تلفزة الدوري وقوون على الخط× بدوي يضع لمساته الأخيرة للجنة التسيير بالهلال ومساوي في الوسط وهلال مريخ تقترب من التأجيل× السادة : كل مباريتنا في الدوري نهائي× فقيري عدلان : في صحفيين حرامية عديل
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 3 سبتمبر 2013


الزعيم

× الزعيم يواجه تحدي الهلال والديسكو يدير معركة الجبال

× سيدا وأوليفيه يقودان الأحمر والزعيم تكشف أسباب إبعاد بلة وسليماني

× جماهير المريخ تستقبل البعثة بكادوقلي والتعبئة والروابط تنظم صفوفها لمساندة اللاعبين

× مواجهة خاصة بين الحضري وبابور وتشكيلة متوازنة للديسكو

× المريخ يحقق تسع إنتصارات وتعادلين في مواجهات إسود الجبال

× كروجر يصحح الأخطاء ويناقش إبراهومة في كل كبيرة وصغيرة ويطالب اللاعبين بالحسم اليوم

× إبراهومة : نسعى للفوز وتهمنا النقاط الثلاث




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 3 سبتمبر 2013

عالم النجوم× هلال الشرعية في مواجهة العطبراوية× كاريكا والعقرب في المقدمة والغزال يقود الوسط وأخطر هلال بعودة مساوي ونزار× في مواجهة المريخ اليوم إسود الجبال تحذر الحكام× الإتحاد العام يلاحق الهلال بعطبرة والأزرق يواصل نهجه الإنساني وموقف رائع لأبو شامة× برهان يراقب مفاتيح الهلال والجماهير تراهن على  الثلاثي× صلاح محمد آدم يخطط لضرب الأهلي بالعمق والحلول الفردية× الشغيل: زملائي قادرون على تحقيق الفوز وغيابي لن يؤثر
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 3 سبتمبر 2013

الصدى× مريخ الصدارة في ضيافة إسود كادوقلي والهلال يصارع إكسبريس عطبرة× أزمة البث في طريقها إلى الإنفراج والنقل يعود بالقمة وإستبعاد بلة جابر وسليماني من قائمة الأحمر× خالد المصطفى : نرفض التعثر وقادرون على العودة بالعلامة الكاملة×الوزير يخاطب لاعبي الهلال ويحثهم على تحقيق الفوز والإهتمام باللقاء يبلغ مداه في كادوقلي× الباشا وراجي وأوليفيه وعلي جعفر يتألقون في الحصة الأخيرة وثلاثة لاعبين مرشحون لصناعة الفارق× سيد سليم : مباراة المريخ وإسود الجبال بطولة خاصة وخسارة المريخ تعني فقدان اللقب× الفرقة الزرقاء تستخدم أسلحة الهجوم لتعطيل الإكسبريس وإستبعاد الشغيل من التشكيلة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 3 سبتمبر 2013

الأسياد× هلال المبادرات يواجه الإكسبريس لمواصلة الإنتصارات× الأسياد يقدمون الهدايا للأطفال وماأروعك ياهلال× بعثة الهلال تعطل الحركة في عطبرة والدامر والجماهير تثير أزمة في المران× كروجر يشعل مباراة القمة مبكرا ويستخف بالهلال× عودة نزار للتشكيلة ونزار ومالك للمهام الدفاعية والغزال يهدد مرمى الأهلي بصواريخه× سيدي بيه الكرت الرابح وبوى يأمل مواصلة التألق

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

عبد الغني مع كامل احترامي لمجهودك الرائع في هذا المد الصباحي الجميل 

بس بصراحة قفلت نفسنا بناس (موسي / ابوبكر عابدين / وصحب الحوشابي الا سمو محمد سعيد كامل ) هذا مع وافر الشكر لك 







صاحبي أوي أوي و بحبه !!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

والنبي ورينا الزول البريتاح للناس ديل منو ياخي ديل مافي حاجة عاجبهم في الذعيم الله يدينا الصبر غايتو 


كسرة 
عمو الحوشابي الحقنا بحبوب الضغط 








أخوانا عبدالغني و محمد النادر الله يسامحهم خلوني أكتح حبوب الضغط مش أبلعها . . . يعني الشريط بي يوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


الزعيم يواجه تحدي الهلال .. والديسكو يدير معركة الجبال
سيدا واوليفيه يقودان الاحمر .. والزعيم تكشف اسباب ابعاد بلة وسليماني
جماهير المريخ تستقبل البعثة بكادوقلي .. والتعبئة والروابط تنظم صفوفها لمساندة اللاعبين
المريخ يواجه تحدي الاسود بكادوقلي
الاحمر يختتم تحضيراته بمران صباحي
بعثة الاحمر تغادر في التاسعة صباحا وتعود عقب المباراة
ابراهومة : نسعي للفوز وتهمنا النقاط الثلاث
الزعيم تكشف اسباب ابعاد بلة وسليماني
لجنة التعبئة وتجمع الروابط تنظم صفوفها لمساندة اللاعبين
رئيس قطاع العضوية والدار يتحدث للزعيم .. عبد الرحمن : عودة مجموعة الناصر وتوحيد الرواد اكبر انجاز حققه القطاع
مدرب هلال كادوقلي : كرة القدم لاتعرف الثوابت ومواجهة المريخ صعبة
اربع مواجهات مهمة في الممتاز
سبقتها لجنة العبئة والروابط .. بعثة المريخ تغادر الى كادوقلي برئاسة كافي .ز الفرقة الحمراء تحل باستراحة المطار وتعود عقب المباراة مباشرة 
الجهاز الفني يختار 20 لاعبا ويستبعد الخماسي وخالد يشرف على تدريبات المبعدين
في الخامسة عصرا على استاد كادوقلي ..المريخ يواجه تحدي الاسود في اولى مهام كروجر
الاحمر يخطط لمواصلة الصدارة والوصول للنقطة 38 والوزير يطمع في النقاط الثلاث
خطة متوازنة للديسكو والالمانيان يتابعان ويتوليان الاشراف الكامل بعد المباراة
مواجهة خاصة بين الحضري وبابور وكلتشي واوليفيه يهددان شباك المخضرم حافظ
بحضور كل اللاعبين ولمدة 60 دقيقة .. المريخ يختتم مناوراته لهلال الجبال بالقلعة الحمراء صباحا .. السافي يطمئن على اللاعبين بدنيا وتقسيمة تعادلية بين الاصفر والاحمر 
كروجر يصحح الاخطاء ويناقش ابراهومة في كل صغيرة وكبيرة ويطالب النجوم بالحسم اليوم
توجيهات خاصة للبورندي وتالق لافت لاوليفيه وباسكال وكاستن يتابع ويدون ملاحظاته
لاعبو السنية سعداء بتواجد كروجر في القلعة الحمراء .. ابراهومة : المدرسة الالمانية تهتم بالصغار واتمنى المشاركة في مباريات الفريق الاول
حسين محمد : على مجلس الادارة تهيئة الاجواء للجنرال ليصنع فريقا يهز عرش الكرة الافريقية
الزعيم × اسود الغرب .. مواجهة قوية تلعب على اللقب والكونفدرالية
وجود كروجر يمنح لاعبي المريخ دافعا اضافيا لتقديم الافضل والتفكير في القمة الخطرالاكبر على الاحمر
لاقناع الالماني بقدراتهم .. وجود كروجر يمنح لاعبي المريخ حافزا اضافيا للاجادة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ صحيفة ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ


ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺿﻴﺎﻓﺔ ﺇﺳﻮﺩ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺼﺎﺭﻉ ﺇﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ
ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺚ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻬﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻹﻧﻔﺮﺍﺝ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻤﺔ .ز ﻭﺇﺳﺘﺒﻌﺎﺩ ﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻭﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ
المريخ يحل ضيفا على اسود الجبال
الفرقة الحمراء تختتم تحضيراتها بمران صباحي
الاحمر يتوجه الى كادوقلي اليوم
استبعاد بلة وسليماني
مساعد مدرب المريخ يطالب بطاقم تحكيم دولي
ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ : ﻧﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺜﺮ ﻭﻗﺎﺩﺭﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﺔ
كروجر يرافق الاحمر الى كادوقلي
الريشة : وجود كروجر على الدكة سيجعل لاعبي المريخ يخرجون افضل ما لديهم
صبري الحاج يرشح المريخ للفوز على الاسود بنسبة 80%
طارق الطاهر : لم نلغ منصب مدير الكرة
ازمة البث في طريقها الى الانفراج
اﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻳﺨﺎﻃﺐ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻳﺤﺜﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ
السلاطين يستقبلون الرومان بالفاشر
سيد الاتيام يستدرج االنسور
القراقير والفرسان يتصارعان باستاد الهلال
الهلال يواجه اهلي عطبرة بمدينة الحديد والنار
برهان تيه : الهلال كله اوراق رابحة
الجهاز الفني للازرق يسمح للجمهور بمتابعة المران
مهند يقتحم التشكيلة
لاعبو الاكسبريس يصافحون نجوم الهلال
صلاح محمد ادم يدفع باتير في الارتكاز
بعثة الهلال تزور دار الاطفال مجهولي الابوين
بعثة الاحمر تغادر صباح اليوم الى كادوقلي .. الجهاز الفني للمريخ يستبعد بلة جابر وسليماني من قائمة لقاء اسود الجبال
الفرقة الحمراء تختتم تحضيراتها بمران صباحي والجنرال يبدا تنفيذ سياسة الانضباط
الباشا .. اووليفه .. علي جعفر وراجي يتالقون في الحصة الاخيرة وثلاثة لاعبين مرشحون لصنع الفارق
خالد احمد المصطفى : تنتظرنا مهمة صعبة امام فرقة شرسة وقادرون على الحاق االهزيمة بالاسود في كادوقلي .. يجب اختيار طاقم تحكيم دولي لادارة اللقاء والمباراة حساسة وتحتاج الى تعامل خاص
ضفر اساسيا في وظيفة الظهير الايمن 
بص ينقل انصار الاحمر الى كادوقلي
حمد السيد : المريخ في افضل حالاته
كافي يتراس البعثة وعشرون لاعبا يرافقونها



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة صدى الملاعب


الهلال في مواجهة الحديد والنار والمريخ يصطدم بالجبال
أحمد بلال يلتقي وزير المالية من أجل تلفزة الدوري وقوون على الخط
وكانه على ثقة من قرار المحكمة .. بدوي يتحرك في كل الاتجاهات لتكوين لجنة التسيير
الهلال يتدرب مساءا ويزور دار الايتام
اسبوع ساخن ومباريات ملتهبة
السادة : كل مبارياتنا في الدوري نهائي
هلال مريخ تقترب من التاجيل
مواجهات ساخنة في الاسبوع الرابع للدوري التاهيلي
معركة البطولة تمر من هنا .. فرسان المريخ امام تحدي جبال كادوقلي
ينطلق من جبال كادوقلي هذه المرة .. كروجر بين سندان صدارة الكوكي ومطرقة نتائج ابراهومه
الوالي يثير علامات الاستغراب في الاقالة والاعادة للمدرب الالماني
ابراهومة رجل المهمات الصعبة في المريخ .. وصل بالفريق الى نهائي الكاس وحافظ على صدارة الممتاز .. حصل على العلامة الكاملة والجماهير تحييه وتحمله على الاعناق



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
مباراة بطولة !

تذكروا جيدا ان هلال كادوقلي الذى يستضيف المريخ اليوم سبق وان انتزع تعادلا ثمينا من الفرقة الحمراء فى عقر دارها فى الدورة الاولي رغم ان الهلال فى تلك المباراة كان مستواه اقل بكثير عن ماهو عليه اليوم حيث يقف الان على بعد خطوة واحدة من المركز الرابع الذى يعد نظريا ضمن مراكز الصدارة !
هلال الجبال لديه من الدوافع والطموح ما يكفى لمقاومة المريخ مساء اليوم وتعطيل مسيرته الظافرة نحو التتويج باللقب ,, فكل من يطالع ويراجع تصريحات الكابتن طارق احمد ادم بالامس لابد ان يكشف عن مدى الجاهزية الفنية والنفسية وكذلك الحماس الذى يسيطر على الكابتن طارق ولاعبيه للخروج بنتيجة ايجابية تدفع بفريقهم نحو مراكز المقدمة حتى يكون قريبا من اقتسام كيكة التمثيل الخارجى اذا قدر للكرة السودانية فى ان يكون لها اكثر من مقعدين فى البطولات الافريقية كما هو الحال فى المواسم السابقة .
ماحدث للمريخ فى مدنى امام الاتحاد قد يتكرر بصورة مختلفة اليوم فى كادوقلى ليس لان اسلوب الكابتن طارق احمد ادم نسخة مكررة من اسلوب الكابتن حداثة ولكن هناك عامل مشترك بينهما حيث ان هلال كادوقلى وكذلك الاتحاد لايختلفان عن الخرطوم واهلى شندى فهم دائما مايستأسدون امام المريخ ويظهرون بوجه يختلف كما ونوعا عن مايقدمونه من اداء فى المباريات الاخرى .
المدرب الالمانى كروجر سيكون حاضرا وشاهدا من داخل استاد كادوقلى بعدما اختار بنفسه العناصر التى يرى انها الاكثر جاهزية للفوز على هلال كادوقلى الا انه تنازل عن حقه فى الاشراف الفنى لمساعده الكابتن ابراهومه واعتقد ان الاخير يستحق ان يتولى هذه المسؤولية بعدما اثبت كفاءته وقدرته فى قيادة المريخ وحقق معه نتائج مميزة عجز الكوكى عن تحقيقها رغم انه قضى فترة زمنية اطول بكثير مقارنة بالفترة القصيرة التى اشرف فيها ابراهومه على الفريق ,, نثق فى ان ابراهومه سيكون عند حسن ظن المدير الفنى الالمانى وذلك بتوظيف العناصر المناسبة فى التشكيلة من ضمن العشرين لاعبا الذين سافر بهم كروجر الى حاضرة ولاية جنوب كردفان .
مواجهة هلال كادوقلى تعنى الكثير للمريخ وجماهيره فهى البروفة الاخيرة التى تسبق لقاء القمة المرتقب وبالتالى فهى التى ستكشف مدى جاهزية المريخ على المستوى الفنى والذهنى فى مواجهة الهلال والتى نتوقع ان تكون حاسمة فى سباق الغريمين وصراعهما الاذلى حول لقب البطولة فى ظل فارق الخمسة نقاط الذى يرجح كفة المريخ حتى الان ,, عموما لقاء اليوم بكل المقاييس هو مفتاح البطولة بالنسبة للمريخ واى نتيجة غير الفوز ربما تكون عواقبها وخيمة على اللاعبين وجهازهم الفنى بقيادة كروجر !
للعلم ,, منتخبنا سيواجه ليسوتو الاحد !
نذكر بان منتخبنا الوطنى سيكون على موعد بلقاء منتخب ليسوتو مساء الاحد القادم ضمن التصفيات الافريقية لكاس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل !
وكما هو معروف ان صقور الجديان خروجوا بخفى حنين من هذه التصفيات المونديالية منذ ان ارتكب السادة الكرام فى الاتحاد العام ( جريمة العصر ) فى حق منتخب البلد باسقاطه من صدارة المجموعة بقرار من الفيفا الذى عاقب منتخبنا واتحادنا الهمام بخصم ثلاث نقاط من رصيده وغرامة مالية بالفرنك السويسرى !! كل ذلك كان بسبب مشاركة مساوى الموقوف قانونا فى مواجهة زامبيا , حيث كانت تلك العقوبة هى الطامة الكبرى التى هزمت المنتخب نفسيا وقصمت ظهره ثم القت به خارج المنافسة مبكرا ,, فهو سيؤدى الواجب امام ليسوتو الاحد القادم مثلما ادى الواجب امام منتخب زامبيا فى المباراة السابقة !
نأمل ان يستفيد المنتخب من المباراة عسى ولعل ان يخرج منها بالمردود الفنى المناسب لاسيما وان معظم لاعبى المنتخب من العناصر الشابة التى ينقصها الاحتكاك والتجربة الدولية .
اهلى الخرطوم يدخل عالم الاحتراف !
دشن المسؤولين فى النادى الاهلى الخرطومى موقع النادى على شبكة الانترنت وهى خطوة تستحق عليها ادارة النادى الاشادة والتقدير لانها تنقل الاهلي الى عالم الاحتراف الذى يدعو اليه الفيفا لهذا نتمنى ان تكون فى هذه الخطوة الاهلاوية دافعا محفزا يشجع بقية الاندية على بناء مواقع لها على الشبكة العنكبوتية لتسهل من عملية التواصل مع الداخل والخارج والحصول على المعلومات المهمة التى يحتاجها الاعلام وكل زوار الموقع .
موقع الاهلى جاء شاملا وحمل اخبارا عن فريق الكرة والادارة وتصريحات الجهاز الفنى تمهيدا فى ان يكون الوسيلة الوحيدة للتواصل مع الاعلام .

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أخوانا عبدالغني و محمد النادر الله يسامحهم خلوني أكتح حبوب الضغط مش أبلعها . . . يعني الشريط بي يوم




*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*معذرة للذى تحدث عن سعادة الفريق طارق بهذه الصورة .. سؤال من هو عدو النجاج ؟ كاتب المقال أم سعادة الفريق .. والله العظيم لم يمر ولن يمر قريبا أمين عام لنادى المريخ بمستوى سعادة الفريق .. كاتب المقال يغرد خارج السرب .. يا عباس ميرغنى انت ما براك كلنا زعلانا وغضبنا من هذا المقال الذى لا نعرف ما هى الدوافع التى جعلت كاتب هذا المقال وبهذه الصورة وبهذه الإتهامات لسعادة الفريق 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أخوانا عبدالغني و محمد النادر الله يسامحهم خلوني أكتح حبوب الضغط مش أبلعها . . . يعني الشريط بي يوم





تاااني ماااااا بنزلهم خلااااااااص 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووووور الحبيب عبد الغني على المجهووودد الكبير يديك العافيه 


مشكوووورين ابوالبنات ومريخابي كسلاوي على الاضافات الثره 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أخوانا عبدالغني و محمد النادر الله يسامحهم خلوني أكتح حبوب الضغط مش أبلعها . . . يعني الشريط بي يوم



هههههههه غايتو جنس حااااااااااال
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ياخوانا فكونا من الزول بعمل غثيان



صدقت اخي الحوشابي
انا ما غارف الزول ده دائماً شايتا ضفاري مالو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
العاصمة تترقب الولايات...واتحاد البصيرة ام حمد

قِفـوا ضِـدّي .
دَعُوني أقتفي وَحْدي .. خُطى وَحْدي !
أنا مُنذُ اندلاع براعِمِ الكلماتِ في مَهدي
قَطَعتُ العُمرَ مُنفرداً
أصُـدُّ مناجِلَ الحَصْدِ
(احمد مطر)

واليوم المريخ في كادوقلي وجماهيره تكاد من الانتظار تغلي فالمباراة صعبة جدا بكل المقاييس والفوز بها مهم باكثر من صعوبتها
هلال كادوقلي ليس صيدا سهلا خصوصا في كادوقلي والفوز عليه يحتاج الي استراتيجية مغائرة اول ملامحها هي الجدية التامة
والمريخ يملك من الجادين اصحاب التاثير الفعلي الحارس الحضري والمدافع باسكال ورمانة الوسط هيثم
والباقين اما جدية يصحبها تهور يقود الي البطاقات او سبهللية تقود ايضا الي البطاقات
المطلوب اليوم هو النصر
ولعل هجوم المريخ مرشح لهز الشباك
ولعل الحضري مرشح للزود عن الشباك
وما بين شباك وشباك سنعاين من الشباك
ننتظر مبشرنا بنصر لعله قريب
..............................
الاتحاد العام اضاع فرصة الصعود لكاس العالم
ومباراة لوسوتو القادمة تحصيل حاصل
اداء واجب
وهاهو الاتحاد العام الهمام يكاد يضيع علي انديته عقد الرعاية كما اضاع عليهم ريع البث
فقد اصبح اتحاد البصيرة ام حمد
لا ابقي علي راس ثور البث
ولا سلمت منه برمة الرعاية
.............................
عمر بخيت الي المريخ
اصدار بيان من قائد الهلال هو اول درجة في سلم الوصول للمريخ
فلقد اصدر البرنس لما كان ازرقا بيان الجوع الشهير
وهاهو المعلم علي هداه
فالاوضاع في الهلال تحتاج الي بيان
ولعلها ستحتاج الي اعلان حالة الطواري بعد مباراة عطبرة
لا اظنهم يقوون علي مواجهة قطار عطبرة
بناس محمد احمد
ولدا متين بقي للسفر والدردرة
يا الله دردرة
.................................
رفض الاتحاد تاجيل القمة يعني ان الحرب الزرقاء ستشتعل ضده
فلسيقولون ان المساعدين الثلاثة للرئيس وهم مريخاب السبب في الاصرار علي قيام القمة في موعدها
خصوصا ان الفريق الازرق المرشح اصبح فوزه في التمارين في تلتلة
الاتحاد العام يريد ان يحسم الدوري باكرا ويتفرغ للكاس في الدمازين
عاقلين ناس مجدي شمس الدين
........................
محادثة طويلة من الفنان ممحمد النصري جمعتني به اول امس يشكرني فيه علي مقال كتبته في مدحه ولو كان معاتبا لي لكان ابلغ فلم تصل حروفي الي ان تحتوي جراما واحدا من اطنان الذهب التي يحملها الرجل الفنان..النصري وعد معجبيه بمفاجأت كبيرة سيعلن عنها عبر هذه الجميلة الصدي
....................................
شكرا يا سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان علي ما يلمسه الناس في المريخ هذه الايام
كل شيئ في مكانه وباوانه
اصبح المريخ يملك فريقين
الفريق طارق احدهما
.........................
حسنا فعل المريخ وهو يلغي منصب مدير الكرة
لم نجني منه الا وجع الراس
حتي مدير الكرة الاجنبي مثل النحاس هرب
مدير الكرة مسمي يمكن الاستعاضة عنه باي مسمي اخر
......................
اخر لورد يمكن الاستعانة به لمجلس الهلال هو اسامة داؤود
داؤود الايام دي شغال في النجيلة
بخبراء اجانب
صاحب ملاعب القولف يتبع للقولد تيم
فمن اين ياتي الوزير بلجنة تسيير
علي الهلال ان يمد رجليه علي قدر بريره

*

----------

